# Scenic India



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

........


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Changu Lake*

Situated in the east of India, Sikkim sits high on Himalayan hills. The changu lake is close to Indo-China border and a popular tourist destination.


Changu Lake by TheColorTinker, on Flickr


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Gulmarg, Jammu & Kashmir*










*Srinagar, Jammu & Kashmir*










Copyright: Steve DI


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Havelock, Andaman Islands*



















Copyright: Steve DI


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Thar Desert, Rajasthan*



















Copyright: Steve DI


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive photos from India, scenic indeed...:cheers2:


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Chandrabhaga beach,odisha


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

don't know where to post this

THREE MILITARY AIRCRAFTS PATROL THAR DESERT IN WESTERN INDIA


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

wow....awesome pic...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

The Dhauladhar Range, Himalayas, Himachal Pradesh, India.

CC: Myself


----------



## craig yang (May 4, 2011)

Like chinese Tibet . Good landscape!


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

s.yogendra said:


> *Harishchandragad*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just remarkable! :applause:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Leh by Alex Treadway, on Flickr


A serene dusk at Chidhiya Tapu by My Silent Wings2010, on Flickr


DSC_7145_6_7_tonemapped by rudy zain, on Flickr


DSC_7096 by rudy zain, on Flickr


Into the wilderness by arifismyname, on Flickr


Ascension Of The Spirit by arifismyname, on Flickr


A Scenic evening @Home... by [email protected]!s, on Flickr


I dare to battle solely in this world... by [email protected]!s, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Mizoram-to-Manipur*


Mizoram-to-Manipur - Sept 2011 by fixing-shadows, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

^^

Mizoram-to-Manipur - Sept 2011 by fixing-shadows, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kashmir__Incredible_India_by_shalabhagarwal by travelyze, on Flickr


Incredible-India by travelyze, on Flickr


View on the way to Reckong Peo, Kinnaur, Himachal Pradesh, India by travelyze, on Flickr


press2 by travelyze, on Flickr


oberoiudaivilas by travelyze, on Flickr


DOT_India_Bundi_Market_4 by travelyze, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tea plantation in Wayanad by blog.mahindrahomestays.com, on Flickr


Scenic path at Kalpa by Indianature4, on Flickr


DSC_7145_6_7_tonemapped by rudy zain, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gordonbrewin/7009133695/
Colva Beach is a popular destination in South Goa & the beach is a jewel in Goa's crown of beaches. Few can rival its scenic splendour. There are also good restaurants with a range of exotic cuisine and quality accommodation



Scenic landscape by Borgillios, on Flickr


Scenic view over Mumbai by Timor Kodal, on Flickr


Fisherboats sailing away from Mumbai Harbour by Timor Kodal, on Flickr

Sunset on Om Beach by Timor Kodal, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible ....:cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_MG_3280 by [email protected], on Flickr


_MG_3462 by [email protected], on Flickr


TAJ-MAHAL_04.3©HEGE by Oliander, on Flickr


Kerala Backwaters by Mr.Bone, on Flickr


Kerala Backwaters by Mr.Bone, on Flickr


Kerala Backwaters by Mr.Bone, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/enrique_rico_corrales/7509604694/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

NO TENDRAN FOTOS DE KERALA.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

View of Temple from Hawa Mahal by theglamorousnomad, on Flickr


The Hawa Mahal by theglamorousnomad, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Haweli on the Lake, Jaipur, Rajasthan, India by theglamorousnomad, on Flickr


The Amber Fort, Rajasthan India by theglamorousnomad, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thajiwas glacier another scenic view by T Ξ Ξ J Ξ, on Flickr


HIMACHAL PRADESH, INDIA by alvarado soto, on Flickr


----------

